# A Sad Goodbye to a Wonderful Foster Golden



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Finn. 

At least it sounds like he finally lived like a normal golden the last few months.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear. There are a small handful of goldens and people in this world who, when you meet them, even if it is just for a few short minutes, they make a huge impact on your life. Finn sounds like he was one of them. He is now reunited with his littermates at the bridge and I bet he will have some great memories to share with them! 

RIP Sweet Finn!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Finn.....

RIP sweet boy!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Finn. I am so glad his last year was wonderful.
Some day we will understand why our dear babies are taken too early.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Finn he is now playing at the bridge but much to young be be there but pain free sweet dreams Finn


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love ~ Aloha


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

So very sorry about Finn!!

I am glad that he did know LOVE if even for a short time.

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP beautiful boy. You can now run and play to your hearts desire


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. RIP Finn.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Finn but I'm very glad he had a family who loved him and made his short life a happy one. RIP sweet Finn!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It is good news that Finn had some real joy and loved the life he had. Sometimes I think bad things happen to teach us about compassion and to focus our values in the right places. There's no other excuse for the universe to do this to an innocent dog.

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Finn, you darling boy. Your sweet face would have anyone fall in love with you. I am so glad you found love and caring in this too often cruel world. Your memory will live in the hearts of those who met you.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry about Finn. I'm sure he knew how much everyone cared for him. RIP Sweet boy.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

RIP Finn! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for finding Finn a home that showed him love in his last year. He was a handsome boy.

RIP Finn


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Finn, and play well with your new friends.


----------

